# EI quick question lol



## lincsflier (12 May 2009)

Morning everyone.

Quick question time in my new setup going to have a total water volume in the system of 1200 litres.  Using the EI method this means that I will be changing 600 litres per week on the weekly change.  Is there another method of dosing that would be more suited to a large tank setup testing kits and methodology etc wouldn't be a problem.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## GreenNeedle (12 May 2009)

Try the PMDD+PO4 one.  Can do 10-20% on this with no problems.  No need for testing.

Testing is a misnomer on any regime really as it will more often than not give you readings that lead you on wild goosechases trying to find the holy grail of Xppm.

What is more important is the user calculating the ppm being added.  That is your test.  You know this because X amount of the solution added to X aount of gallons means you add X amount of ppm of each substance and from then on you know what you are dosing each day.

There are some that suggest that Fe stays in a usable form for minutes only and that plants take iron up almost instantly.  This is one reason that is suggested as to why there are so many 'I dosed Xppm of Fe and then tested later and the plants had already used it up'.  Some people add more and more Fe as a result thinking the plants are runing defficient as the ppm is 0 when in fact it COULD be that the above theory is correct and that the plants have taken Fe up, stored it and that the rest has already become unusable.

PMDD+PO4:
http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/PMDD.htm

AC


----------

